# East Portland/Gresham Oregon group forming.



## Lostdwarf (Oct 10, 2009)

Hi,

Im a long time (25 years +) gamer looking to form a new gaming group in the Gresham Oregon area.  Looking for 4th ed DnD, and I am willing to DM.  I will use one of the published settings, most likely Eberron.  Exact starting level can be worked out, but I am leaning toward a heroic tier campaign.

Who I am looking for:  Sane, sober adults who have mastered things like personal hygine and social skills, who have an interest in playing 4th edition.  Newcomers, be it to 4th ed, dnd in general, or even pen and paper rpgs, are welcome.  I am willing to teach/coach to get you started.

I have many of the 4th edition books in hardcover, with access to some others, and an insider subscription for things like character builder and the compendium. 

Some things I don't have:  Dungeon Tiles or minis.  If someone absolutly needs these to play, they need to provide them.  My plan is to use graph paper for battlemats and improvised/homebrew tokens.  My budget is extreemly limited right now, so help or contributions in this are are welcome.

Possible deal breakers:  Although I am willing to DM, I am not really in the position to host the game.  I need someone in the group who can commit to having 4-6 gamers invade their space twice a month.  I am looking into options at gamestores or other venues in the area, but so far have not found anywhere that can host on a regular basis.

Schedule:  I am a working adult with a family, so I have a restricted schedule.  Sundays are the only days that I have off on a weekly basis.  Ideally this would be a Sunday afternoon game, every other week.

A bit about my play style:  I enjoy games that have a mix or light rp and lots of action.  Every session would feature several combat encounters, spiced up with a hopefully entertaining story, and some opportunities for rp, but dont expect hours of plumbing your characters depths.  For me at least half the fun is rolling the dice and shouting when you get a critical.  Also, I expect that players come to the table with the idea that the characters are going to cooperate and trust each other at a basic level.  If you like to do batshit crazy things, disrupt the story, steal from other characters, or otherwise be a big buring pain in the DM's backside, please dont even show up.  Also, if you cant curb your addictions long enough to show up sober and avoid intoxication for a few hours each week, this is also not the game for you.  I dont mind taking a smoke break a couple of times each session, but otherwise I want a drink/drug free environment.


----------



## Genetic-Jackhammer (Oct 18, 2009)

Sent PM


----------

